# Biggest Pompano



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

I must say May 12th was a day I caught my biggest and best catch ever. This Pomp was 5.5 pounds and hardly put up a fight until I got him almost out of the water and then he let me know that he was not leaving the water and that's when he started pulling harder. But I just set the drag a little then pull him to shore and I won the battle. Navarre beach was loaded with live fleas swimming every where.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

WOW that is a big one. did you enter the tournament with Gulf Breeze Bait and tackle?


----------



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

no I wish I did thou $1,000 prize would of been nice. murphy law said if I entered the tournament then I wouldn't of caught the fish.


----------



## Elephant-Cowboy (Aug 27, 2012)

Ahaha that is true


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great fish!

I believe the GB pomp tourneys leading fish is a ridiculous 7.03lb pomp


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Real nice fish....Great catch!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Now that is a nice pompano! Great catch!!


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Awesome catch! there have been some big ones this year for sure.


----------

